# Evodia Trees



## Harley Craig

where did you get 6 in saplings in july, I was looking for these the other day and it seems to late in the yr from everybody.


----------



## JClark

Looks like flower buds to me.


----------



## Eddie Honey

Harley Craig said:


> where did you get 6 in saplings in july, I was looking for these the other day and it seems to late in the yr from everybody.


http://www.forestfarm.com/product.php?id=1827


----------



## odfrank

Your tree needs fertilizer, too yellow. Mine are more like this color. Those are flower buds.


----------



## JClark

If that yellowing is at the growing tips of the plant then it is a micronutrient deficiency--possibly iron. The pattern of discoloration can tell you what you need--if the leaves are at the bottom then it is nitrogen. If random all over then possibly over watering.


----------



## Eddie Honey

Thanks OD and JC. It was definately at new growth but now all is well This is their 3rd year and the first time I've seen the yellow leaves. The other 6 have greened up like the ones in your photo. This is the first year I didn't give them my chicken n horse manure ****tail lol. I added some fertilizer stakes though and they are once again looking good! Still have some yellow leaves but all new growth is the deeper green. My forester looked them over and thinks it was the frost but I fertilized just in case.

On edit I noticed the same thing happened to the wild cherry trees in my forest. They have rebounded as well but I didn't fertilize the forest (27 acres)


----------



## JClark

The yellow will stay yellow on the old growth--will not turn green even if corrected.

Usually frost damage dies off and dries to a brown color in my experience but I guess it depends on the plant--tomatoes look like cooked spinach the day after and are usually killed.


----------



## Slow Modem

Eddie Honey said:


> http://www.forestfarm.com/product.php?id=1827


Sent them an email about them. They said it would have to be airmail ($30) shipping now. Wait until Oct or April to order.


----------



## Brad Bee

Do any of you know if it's too late to start Evodia seeds this year? I have quite a few tree tubes left from an oak planting project I did. I was thinking about direct sowing the seeds in my garden. Placing a tree tube over each seed and digging and transplanting in fall of 2014. Any advice?


----------



## Slow Modem

I bought some seeds and there were instructions about soaking the seeds in water then putting them in the refrigerator for the winter and then planting them in spring. It wouldn't hurt to try, but I don't know how successful you'd be.


----------



## odfrank

The seeds need to be stratified, imitation of winter, before sowing. Out side this late in most climates does not leave a lot of growing season. The seeds should be sown in a protected bed, probably not in a growing tube.


----------



## Brad Bee

Thanks for the advice. I may try half the seed. I'll put them in the deep freeze for a time then plant them.


----------



## heaflaw

I planted 5 last spring that I bought from ODFRANK. They are about 3' or 4' high now. I planted them on the edge of the woods in a cow pasture. I protected them form the cows, but one out grew the protection and the cows have not eaten the leaves yet.


----------



## odfrank

>cows have not eaten the leaves yet
They have that chocolatey odor. I wonder how deer resistant they are. I have to test that.


----------



## Eddie Honey

The Japanese Beetles seem to favor them. When mine were little I would sprinkle gardening lime on them and it kept all the pests away.


----------



## dadux

Hi heaflaw. Did you use tree tubes for protection?



heaflaw said:


> I planted 5 last spring that I bought from ODFRANK. They are about 3' or 4' high now. I planted them on the edge of the woods in a cow pasture. I protected them form the cows, but one out grew the protection and the cows have not eaten the leaves yet.


----------



## dadux

*Re: Evodia Trees & Tree Tubes*

Hi, Do Evodia do well in Tree Tubes? Are they deer resistant?
Thanks!
D


----------



## heaflaw

No. I placed some old stumps, etc around the base so the cows could not rub against them or push them down. Neither deer nor cows seem to be interested in eating the leaves and both have had plenty of opportunity to do so.


----------



## johnbeejohn

any one have any experience with digging and moving 6-10 trees? have a farm near buy that they are growing everywhere was gonna stop to see about doing this when would be best time fall?


----------



## Harley Craig

Never done it but I would wait till they are about to break dormancy as they are pretty sensitive in winter before they get established . 

You could always take hardwood cuttings as well


----------



## beepro

Don't wait until it is about to break dormancy to transplant them. Because by then it is too late.
Better to dig the plants out 1 or 2 months before the Spring time. This should allow
the roots to better accumulated to the soil and the surrounding environment. In the Autumn they are
about to prepare for the winter. Like any other leaf dropping plants they will go into dormancy soon in the Autumn.


----------



## johnbeejohn

i was also thinking of taking some cuttings will let everyone know how it goes when it happens


----------

